# freak accident



## dec-sev

Quelle:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/athletics/6898520.stm

Wie würdet ihr _freak accident_ ins Deuthsche übersetzen? Mir fällt nur _seltsam_ ein, aber die englishe Version (freak) von was am Freitag auf Golden League in Rome geschah gefällt mir auch nicht. Got sei dank, der Sportler ist mit einer leichten Verletzung davongekommen.Vielleicht kann man deswegen  das Ereignis nicht als entsetzliche beschreiben, aber was haltet ich von _freak_? Was, eurer Meinung nach, ist das passende Wort (englische als auch deutsche)  für das Ereignis.  
Hoffentlich, haben wir hir Leichtathletiksliebhaber.


----------



## LeerZeichen

mir fallen für den Unfall Adjektive wie "tragisch" und "unglücklich" ein

oder wie wär es mit "Horror-Unfall" / "Horror-Zwischenfall"


----------



## Kajjo

freak accident = ungeheuerlicher Unfall, unvorstellbarer Unfall, außergewöhnlicher Unfall

Kajjo


----------



## dec-sev

Ich wusste nur_ freak_ im Sinne von _Laune_. Für mich enthält _freak_   mehr von Extravagantkeit als Ungeheuerlichkeit.


----------



## cyanista

Wenn man den Artikel liest, sieht man dass es kein tragischer und schon gar kein ungeheuerlicher Unfall war.  Ein Weitspringer wurde zufällig von einem abgeirrten Speer getroffen - aber nicht ernst verletzt. "Ein schräger Unfall" wäre schon passender.


----------



## LeerZeichen

Ist klar. Ich will dich mal sehen, wenn du dich Monate vorbereitest und dann beim Aufwärmen dir jemand ein Speer in den Rücken jagt. Da liegt der sicher nicht auf dem Boden und lacht sich schlapp: "ach was ein lustiges/schräges Missgeschick".

20 Zentimeter weiter oben und der gute Mann hätte das Zeitliche gesegnet. Übrigens ist da vor 7 Jahren einer dran gestorben weil ihm der Speer durchs Auge das Gehirn zermatscht hat. Ganz schön schräg, was :/

Ach und eine 7 Zentimeter tiefe Fleischewunde empfinde ich als "ernst verletzt"


----------



## cyanista

LeerZeichen said:


> Ist klar. Ich will dich mal sehen, wenn du dich Monate vorbereitest und dann beim Aufwärmen dir jemand ein Speer in den Rücken jagt. Da liegt der sicher nicht auf dem Boden und lacht sich schlapp: "ach was ein lustiges/schräges Missgeschick".
> 
> 20 Zentimeter weiter oben und der gute Mann hätte das Zeitliche gesegnet. Übrigens ist da vor 7 Jahren einer dran gestorben weil ihm der Speer durchs Auge das Gehirn zermatscht hat. Ganz schön schräg, was :/
> 
> Ach und eine 7 Zentimeter tiefe Fleischewunde empfinde ich als "ernst verletzt"



Warum bist du denn auf einmal so gereizt? Man könnte denken, dieser Speer hätte dich getroffen. 

In dem Artikel steht es: _He was rushed to hospital but his injury was not serious and he returned to his hotel room early on Saturday_. 
Eine schweizerische Zeitung berichtet: _Nebst einem Schrecken trug der 28-jährige Sdiri *nur* eine drei Zentimeter tiefe Fleischwunde __auf Rippenhöhe davon. _Drei Zentimeter, nicht sieben. (Andere Quellen bestätigen es.) Also gibt es wohl genug unzimperliche Menschen wie ich, die eine Fleischwunde nicht als ernste Verletzung betrachten.

Es gibt natürlich genug Zeitungen, die, um ein bisschen Hype zu verschaffen, den Unfall gerne als "makaber", "terrible" oder "effroyable" (FR. entsetzlich) bezeichnen. Aber ich würde mich davon nicht hinreißen lassen. Gut, du kannst sagen, es ist Ansichtssache. Dann kehren wir doch mal zu der Wortwahl im Originalsatz zurück.

"Freak" als Adjektiv hat auch nichts mit Tragik zu tun: es bedeutet "highly unusual or irregular". (The Free Dictionary) Also tut mir Leid, deine Übersezungen kann ich nicht annehmen.

 Wenn dir "schräg" zu respektlos erscheint, kann man "ungewöhnlich", oder wie von Kajjo bereits vorgeschlagen "außergewöhnlich" benutzen. Einverstanden?


----------



## LeerZeichen

Nein nicht einverstanden, aber ich zitiere nur SPIEGELonline:

"Die Verletzungen des französischen Weitspringers Salim Sdiri, die er bei dem Unfall am vergangenen Freitag während des Golden-League-Meetings in Rom erlitt, sind offenbar doch schlimmer als ursprünglich gehofft. Wie weitere Untersuchungen ergaben, sind bei dem Unglück auch die Niere und die Leber verletzt worden.

..

Die Einstichstelle ist mehr als zehn Zentimeter tief und nicht wie ursprünglich angenommen vier Zentimeter."


----------



## cyanista

Also übersetzen wir "freak accident" aus dem ursprünglichen Artickel so, wie es gemeint war, oder schreiben wir das Ganze neu?


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> "Freak" als Adjektiv hat auch nichts mit Tragik zu tun: es bedeutet "highly unusual or irregular". (The Free Dictionary)


Correct. A freak accident could do little damage, or it could be deadly. "Freak" is not directly linked to the seriousness of the accident. So in the case of this particular accident, the depth of the wound and the possible injury of internal organs changes nothing in the use of "freak". 

I do, however, associate a "freak accident" with something that is at least someone dangerous. I think being hit with a spear, regardless how serious the results, qualifies.

Regardless, the definitions from you and Kajjo "hit the mark", and with much less damage than the spear. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Ich könnte mir gut _verrückter Unfall_ als Übersetzung vorstellen! Was spräche dagegen?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Ich könnte mir gut _verrückter Unfall_ als Übersetzung vorstellen! Was spräche dagegen?


It would work for me, but look at this:

Results 1 - 10 of about 686,000 for "freak accident". 

This is a VERY common phrase in English. Apparently there is no such phrase in German. Correct?

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> It would work for me, but look at this:
> 
> Results 1 - 10 of about 686,000 for "freak accident".
> 
> This is a VERY common phrase in English. Apparently there is no such phrase in German. Correct?
> 
> Gaer



Richtig, Gaer. Ich habe es mit dem Zusatz von _Final Destination_ versucht, weil dort die Menschen auf sehr mysteriöse, aber auch irgendwie komische Weise (eben _freak accident_) sterben. Allerdings wird es ins Deutsche immer wieder anders übersetzt: seltsam, mysteriös, komisch, tragisch, unvorstellbar, ... oder einfach gar nicht.


----------



## dec-sev

> CyanistaWenn man den Artikel liest, sieht man dass es kein tragischer und schon gar kein ungeheuerlicher Unfall war.


Die Tatsache ist, dass ich das Ereignis im Fehrnsehen saw. Dies machte ganz anderen Eindruck als der Artikel, den ich zwei Tage später gelesen habe. Glaubst du, dass Tero Pitkamaki—der Sportler der den Speer warf, auch den Unfall als freak accident bezeichnet würde? „Come on guys, what’s the all fuss about? The javelin came only four centimeters into the body, not even seven!”  





> Gaer.Correct. A freak accident could do little damage, or it could be deadly. "Freak" is not directly linked to the seriousness of the accident. So in the case of this particular accident, the depth of the wound and the possible injury of internal organs changes nothing in the use of "freak". I do, however, associate a "freak accident" with something that is at least someone dangerous. I think being hit with a spear, regardless how serious the results, qualifies.Regardless, the definitions from you and Kajjo "hit the mark", and with much less damage than the spear.  Gaer


Laut meines Worterbuches, ist "freak" Synonym von "strange" oder "odd". Was verwirrt mich ist dass als von einigen Tagen „the boy is very intelligent“ diskutiert wurde, das Thema „broke everybody’s hearts“, aber das Ereignis in Rome ist nicht mehr als freak/strange/odd accident bezeichnet.


----------



## cyanista

dec-sev said:


> Die Tatsache ist, dass ich das Ereignis im Fehrnsehen saw. Dies machte ganz anderen Eindruck als der Artikel, den ich zwei Tage später gelesen habe. Glaubst du, dass Tero Pitkamaki—der Sportler der den Speer warf, auch den Unfall als freak accident bezeichnet würde?


Hilfe!  Auch du, Brutus? 

Ich habe den Vorfall nicht im Fernsehen gesehen und es interessiert mich, ehrlich gesagt, herzlich wenig, wie tief die Wunde war. Warum werde ich hier angesprochen, als ob ich diesen Artikel geschrieben habe? Leute, wendet euch an BBC! Ich war nicht diejenige, die das Geschehen als "freak accident" bezeichnet hat und den Eindruck vermitelt, es wäre keine ernste Verletzung. (Soll ich den Satz vielleicht in dicken roten Großbuchstaben schreiben?..)

Darf ich euch daran erinnern, dass es ein sprachliches Forum ist, und kein sportliches oder gar medizinisches. Die Frage wurde von einem bestimmten Kontext begleitet und in diesem Kontext von mir beantwortet.


----------



## dec-sev

> Ich habe den Vorfall nicht im Fernsehen gesehen und es interessiert mich, ehrlich gesagt, herzlich wenig, wie tief die Wunde war. Warum werde ich hier angesprochen, als ob ich diesen Artikel geschrieben habe? Leute, wendet euch an BBC!


 Das ist nicht die freakste Sache, die ich auf BBC gesehen habe. 


> Ich war nicht diejenige, die das Geschehen als "freak accident" bezeichnet hat und den Eindruck vermitelt, es wäre keine ernste Verletzung. (Soll ich den Satz vielleicht in dicken roten Großbuchstaben schreiben?..)


Das ist nicht nötig, Cyanista. Ich schätze deine Beiträge sowie die von LeerZeichen und der anderen. 





> Darf ich euch daran erinnern, dass es ein sprachliches Forum ist, und kein sportliches oder gar medizinisches. Die Frage wurde von einem bestimmten Kontext begleitet und in diesem Kontext von mir beantwortet.


Stimmt, aber die Sprache dazu existiert, um sportliche, medizinische und andere Seite unseres Lebens zu beschreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe im wesentlichen zwei Bezeichnungen in deutschen Artikeln über den Unfall gefunden: "schwerer Unfall" und "Horrorunfall". Wenn "freak" in Englisch ein normales Wort für derartige Unfälle ist, würde ich "schwerer Unfall" als Übersetzung nehmen, wenn es ein außergewöhnliches Wort ist, dann "Horrorunfall". Mir erscheint "Horrorunfall" aber zu gewaltig.


----------



## Whodunit

Bevor Cyanista sich ganz in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt: ... 

Ich stimme dir zu, dass es hier um Sprache und nicht um Sport, Spiel oder Spaß geht. Wenn ein Übersetzer einen Text von einer Sprache in eine andere Übersetzen möchte, sollte er erstens über die Umstände Bescheid wissen 8das tun wir mittlerweile größtenteils), so nah wie möglich am Original (vor allem bei Zeitungsberichten) bleiben und, *ganz wichtig*, eine Übersetzung finden, in der keine Übersetzungsarbeit zu finden ist. Idiome müssen also verständlich übersetzt werden.

Es ist meines Erachtens daher egal, ob es ein leichter, schwerer oder tödlicher Unfall war (das kann man später erwähnen, gehört aber nicht in die Überschrift). Was den Leser anregen soll, ist, dass es ein schräges, seltsames, unglaubliches, wahrscheinlich nie wiederkehrendes Ereignis war, dass eventuell noch lustig klingt. Vielleicht wird der Sportler in zehn Jahren darüber lachen können, wenn er bei den Olympischen Spielen gewinnt und sich zurückerinnert!

Um am Original zu bleiben, schlage ich Adjektive wie verrückt (immer noch mein Favorit), kurios, unglaublich, ... vor.


----------



## LeerZeichen

> Mir erscheint "Horrorunfall" aber zu gewaltig.


 
Wie gesagt, verletzte Organe finde ich gewaltig. Obwohl es schon -zugegebenermassen- ein bisschen reisserisch ist.



> Um am Original zu bleiben, schlage ich Adjektive wie verrückt (immer noch mein Favorit), kurios, unglaublich, ... vor


 
Meiner Meinung nach hat "kurios" eine positive Assoziation. Kurios wäre, wenn der Speer in die Laufbahn gefallen wäre und ein Läufer drüber gestolptert wäre aber sicherlich nicht in diesem Fall.

"unglaublich" passt schon besser. Aber jeder Deutschlehrer würde in einem Essay "ein unglaublicher Unfall" zumindest unterkringeln.

Irgendwie gibt es kein richtiges Äquivalent für den BBC-Ausdruck


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> Laut meines Worterbuches, ist "freak" Synonym von "strange" oder "odd".


Careful. You of all people should be aware of the trap of looking up definitions for single words when trying to understand a phrase, even a short one, that is idiomatic.

When you think of "freak accident", think of something totally unexpected. "Out of the blue". "Out of nowhere".

I think I'm repeating myself, but the accident was equally weird, strange, odd—REALLY, REALLY, REALLY odd—if the spear caused a slight injury or if it killed the man. The "freak" part is the unlikelyhood of it happening.

To give you yet another example, not long ago someone sent me a picture of a car that crashed through a barrier and landed, through something I'm tempted to call a "miracle", on a fairly level place a bit lower than the road. Viewed from there, looking at the road, it certainly looked frightening. From another angle, however, we found out that there was a cliff right behind where the car landed. A couple more feet and on one would have lived.

It was a freak accident, in this case, because the care did NOT go over the cliff. It was the weirdness of what happened that made it a "freak accident".

If this is not clear now, you will have to open a thread in the English forum, because I know of no other way to explain this! 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> freak accident = ungeheuerlicher Unfall, unvorstellbarer Unfall, außergewöhnlicher Unfall


Ich bleibe bei meinen ursprünglichen Vorschlägen aus Post #3. _Kurios_ klingt zwar recht gut nach _freak_, aber verharmlost den Unfall etwas zu sehr. Leider kann man _freak_ nicht gut ins Deutsche übersetzen.

Kajjo


----------



## LeerZeichen

> Originally Posted by *Kajjo*
> freak accident = ungeheuerlicher Unfall, unvorstellbarer Unfall, außergewöhnlicher Unfall


 
Ich stimme auch dafür


----------



## dec-sev

> If this is not clear now, you will have to open a thread in the English forum, because I know of no other way to explain this!
> 
> Gaer



You explanation is perfect. No need of 20 page discussion in the English forum.


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> Ich bleibe bei meinen ursprünglichen Vorschlägen aus Post #3. _Kurios_ klingt zwar recht gut nach _freak_, aber verharmlost den Unfall etwas zu sehr. Leider kann man _freak_ nicht gut ins Deutsche übersetzen.
> 
> Kajjo



Dies wird auch von Webster unterstützt:

*Freak = b* *:* a seemingly capricious action or event


----------



## dec-sev

Ich immer glaubte, dass nur eine Person capricious sein kann. Aber event???


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:


> Dies wird auch von Webster unterstützt:
> 
> *Freak = b* *:* a seemingly capricious action or event


This is little more than useless. As other people have pointed out, "freak accident" is a common idiom in English. When translating into German, you must decide for yourself what the most suitable adjective is to describe the "freakness of the accident".

You have to depend on your own feel here, as a translator. No dictionary is going to do more than point you (more or less) in the right direction.

Gaer


----------



## gangsta

From my experience, I tend to hear the word "freak" being used all the time in German. So basically, I would suggest simply putting it the way it is: freak Unfall.
I don't think it really works out though.


----------



## Kajjo

gangsta said:


> From my experience, I tend to hear the word "freak" being used all the time in German. So basically, I would suggest simply putting it the way it is: freak Unfall.
> I don't think it really works out though.


No, that is not a possibility at all. In German the word "freak" means only a person, something like a _nerd_ in English. You cannot use _freak_ in German as adjective or as first part of compound words. There are compounds like _Computerfreak_ (someone who intensively uses and knows computer).

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

Ich finde "Monsterunfall" mindestens doppelt so böse klingend. Hat zwar überraschenderweise nicht viele Treffer bei Google, aber "Monster" wird sehr häufig genutzt, um etwas sehr Schreckliches zu bezeichnen.


----------

